# Software um Videos umgekehrt abespielen zu lassen



## AnnJ (29. Februar 2008)

Hi,

kurz und knapp ohne lange Worte:
Ich suche eine (am besten Freeware) Software für Videoschnitt die Filme sozusagen rückwärts convertiert, also das der Film am Ende verkehrt herum läuft (vom Ende zum Anfang).
Ich hab schon gegooglet aber nix gescheides gefunden.

Wäre lieb wenn jemand einen Tipp hat.

Danke


----------



## Zinken (29. Februar 2008)

Die gängigste Freeware-Videobearbeitung ist wohl VirtualDub. Ob es dafür eine gesonderte Funktion gibt weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber so funktioniert es auf jeden Fall:
- Film in VirtualDub öffnen und als Einzelbildsequenz exportieren (File - save image sequence)
- Mit einem Umbenennungs-Tool Deiner Wahl die Numerierung umkehren
- Sequenz in VirtualDub öffnen (File - open video file - image sequence)
- Als Avi speichern


----------



## AnnJ (29. Februar 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort ^^
habs gerade runtergeladen und wollte loslegen aber als ich die Filmdatei(avi)öffnen wollte kam folgender Fehler:
cannot determine file type of "Dateipfad.avi"

Kannst du mir da weiter helfen?
-.-
Danke


----------



## Zinken (29. Februar 2008)

Hm, möglicherweise ist die Datei mit einem Codec komprimiert, der nicht auf Deinem Rechner vorhanden ist. Kannst Du sie denn normal abspielen?
Lad doch mal GSpot runter ( http://www.headbands.com/gspot/v26x/index.htm ) und schau nach, was genau in dem Avi drin ist.


----------



## AnnJ (29. Februar 2008)

Ich habs hinbekommen 

Danke

Aber sag mal: Mitten im Film taucht dann das Signet der Firma auf und das ist dann doch etwas leicht störend. Bekommt man das irgendwie weg?


----------



## Zinken (29. Februar 2008)

Welches Signet welcher Firma? VirtualDub ist Freeware.
Hier der Download von sourceforge.net: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=9649


----------



## AnnJ (29. Februar 2008)

Naja da steht:
create with a "kann ich nicht lesen"version http://www.avs4you.com
Ich hab ne deutsche Version bei Freente.de runter geladen ich weiß ja nicht ob das daran liegt?!


----------



## Zinken (29. Februar 2008)

Das scheint mir ein völlig anderes Programm zu sein. Benutz doch einfach den Link zu sourceforge.
Dort bekommst Du auf jeden Fall das richtige Programm in der aktuellen Version.
Bei dieser seltsamen Firma kann ich irgendwie nur einen "AVS Video Editor" finden.


----------



## AnnJ (29. Februar 2008)

Alles klar ^^ da werde ich das mal in angriff nehmen

danke


----------

